# Hochteich Bau 2010-2011



## kgw58 (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde !
Erst einmal möchten wir uns vorstellen, wir heißen Ellen und Gerd und wohnen im schönen Ostfriesland. Sind im August 2010 angefangen einen Hochteich zu bauen. Da wir nicht mit schwerem Gerät auf unserem Grundstück arbeiten konnten, mussten wir alles mit dem Handbagger ausheben.

 
 

Wir haben ca. 12 m³ Erde ausgehoben, wofür wir etwa einen Monat brauchten. 

Dann wurde der Betonboden gegossen.
 
 

Und endlich ging es  los mit den Wänden. Stein auf Stein.
 

Leider kam der Winter früher als gedacht und wir mussten eine Pause einlegen.2
 


*Im Februar dann die Katastrophe;  Herzinfarkt und dann 5 Bypässe* 

Im April ging es mit Hilfe meiner Frau und meines Bruders weiter. Ich war zur Bauaufsicht verdonnert
 
 

Vor zwei Wochen  haben die Zwei dann die Mauern mit Beton gefüllt.
 

Letzten Mittwoch kam dann Andre, unser Folienschweißer, *SUPER ARBEIT!! *
 
 
 

So und im Moment wird geflutet, das dauert da wir es mit einem normalen Gartenschlauch machen. 




Es grüßen Ellen und Gerd


"Wenn man den Kopf in den Sand steckt, bleibt doch der Hintern zu sehen."


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich Bau 2010-2011*

Servus Ellen & Gerd

Herzlich Willkommen

Das wird ein sehr schöner Koiteich 

Hut ab Ellen vor deiner Leistung 

Noch eine Frage zur Technik ... wo ist der Filterkeller 

Freue mich schon Eure Teich-Doku weiter zu verfolgen ...


----------



## kgw58 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich Bau 2010-2011*

Der Filterkeller wird noch gebaut, hier ein Bild . 
 
Die Einläufe werden jedoch einzeln eingeführt.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich Bau 2010-2011*

Danke für die Skizze

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe ...

Bürsten > Japanmatten > __ Hel-x ...

Ich würde ja statt der Bürsten (lassen bis zur Reinigung den Schmodder im Kreislauf und machen eine heidenarbeit beim reinigen) einen US III einsetzen ... 

Den Skimmer würde ich mit einer eigenen 110er in die Tauch-UVC-Kammer einspeisen, läßt sich durch den Zugschieber dann besser dosieren ...

Schade das du mit dem Mauern schon fertig bist ... hätte die Ecken in 45° Schrägen ausgeführt .. besser Strömung ... weniger Schmodderecken


----------



## bekamax (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich Bau 2010-2011*

Guten Abend, Ellen und Gerd,

erstmal weiterhin gute Besserung.

Kompliment zu eurem neuen Teich, der wird sicher ein Hit! 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, ein Frühstückstisch direkt am Teich, und  die Kois fast auf Augenhöhe, das ist sicher ein Traum. Ein Semmerl für euch, eines für die Kois.....lol

Liebe Grüße aus der Weststeiermark
Karin


----------



## kgw58 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich Bau 2010-2011*

Erstmal Danke für Eure Tipps und den guten Besserungswünschen!

Habe da aber noch eine Frage. Die Zugschieber, werden die so mit einer Muffe verbunden oder direkt ans Rohr geklebt? Nach meiner Meinung ist es bei einem Wechsel mit der Muffe einfacher oder sehe ich das falsch?
 
Sind nur leicht zusammen gesteckt.

Es grüßen Ellen und Gerd


 "Wenn man den Kopf in den Sand steckt, bleibt doch der Hintern zu sehen."


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich Bau 2010-2011*

Servus

Falls es mal zu einem Tausch des Zugschiebers kommt, ist der ZS mit Muffe leichter austauschbar . Hab es aber selbst noch nicht gemacht :beten


----------



## frank69 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich Bau 2010-2011*

Hallo Gerd,

Das mit den Muffen ist schon OK, am besten wären Flex-Verbinder, die lassen sich auch nach Jahren noch lösen-eine KG-Muffe ohne Gewalt nicht.
Vor und hinter dem Schieber so ein Flexverbinder und die Schieber lassen sich bei einem Defekt leicht auswechseln.

MfG aus Thüringen
Frank
P.S. Gute Besserung und mach langsam mit Deiner Herzgeschichte ist nicht zu Spaßen.


----------



## kgw58 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich Bau 2010-2011*

Hallo Frank, 
wo gibt es diese Flex-Verbinder  für 110 er KG-Rohre? Habe ich noch nie gesehen, wäre eine gute Alternative.

P.S. Ich mach nur noch die Bauaufsicht 

Es grüßen 

Ellen und Gerd


 "Wenn man den Kopf in den Sand steckt, bleibt doch der Hintern zu sehen."


----------



## frank69 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich Bau 2010-2011*

Hallo Gerd,

Hier: * defekter Link entfernt *


MfG
Frank


----------



## Zottel (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich Bau 2010-2011*

Herzlich Willkommen aus dem benachbarten Friesland. Das wird bestimmt eine schöne Anlage (sieht jetzt schon gut aus), da bin ich gespannt auf die ersten Bilder, wenn erstmal Kois drin schwimmen.


----------



## kgw58 (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich Bau 2010-2011*

Hallo Teichfreunde!
Wir nähern uns dem Ende des Teichbaus .Der Filter läuft sich langsam ein , hatte erst einen hohen Nitrit Wert wird aber langsam besser. 
Was noch zu tun ist, ist das Holzdeck über dem Filter und eine Verkleidung aus Riemchen.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder.






Es grüßen 

 Ellen und Gerd


 "Wenn man den Kopf in den Sand steckt, bleibt doch der Hintern zu sehen."


----------

